# Poll: Your Favorite Muffin



## jkath (Oct 2, 2005)

All this muffin talk lately has got me thinking...
What's your favorite muffin?

(I know I must have forgotten a few, but out of these choices....which do you like?)

I love 'em all, but Blueberry still is my favorite!


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 2, 2005)

Absolutely, positively, pumpkin is my favorite.  I love pumpkin chocolate chip also, Safeway used to make a delicious one about 15 years ago when I was still working.  I would indulge myself a few days a week and go there and get a couple, so I would have one for after lunch and one that night to have with a cup of coffee for a sweet snack.


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2005)

i love cream cheese ones


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Never had the pumpkin, haven't seen one, but, I bet I would love that one.
Right now, I like the banana nut muffins.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2005)

I picked the apple one.. but, I also love bran muffins and chocolate chip ones and banana, and any of the above with some cream cheese.  I'm not to picky.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 2, 2005)

Has to be blueberry when it comes to muffins!  Serve them in our bread baskets too.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 2, 2005)

Kay, I must visit Cherryvale and eat in your restaurant.

Now, others - what's all this about cream cheese in muffins?  Never heard of it before.
Have I been unjustly deprived?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a terrible time choosing, as I love them all!!!  My pick would be different at any given time, but I just pictured myself going up to a breakfast bar, and only being able to choose one, so tonight I chose pumpkin.  

 Barbara


----------



## southernlady (Oct 2, 2005)

We can't do poppyseed here since hubby is subject to random drug tests and he would want to eat them. Poppyseed can cause false positives in drug screens. Liz


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

I just saw that on Mythbusters. Only they did it with poppyseed bagels. Very cool! Guess they don't serve those at the athletes village at the Olympics either.


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

Ohh, it's too hard to choose. I would take any of them. Though I have never had a muffin with a cream cheese filling. _Maybe someone can post a recipe in the muffin section for me??_ 

I've only had the flat donut type things that have cream cheese in them.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 3, 2005)

I choose lemon poppyseed.  But really my favorite is almond poppyseed.  Muffins are great for breakfast or a snack.  A muffin that I make alot is the buttermilk oatmeal.  It is a great breakfast muffin.  Awhile back I made the rum raisin muffin recipe that kansasgirl posted.  It was wonderful and I am not a big fan of raisins in baked goods.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 3, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Ohh, it's too hard to choose. I would take any of them. Though I have never had a muffin with a cream cheese filling. _Maybe someone can post a recipe in the muffin section for me??_
> 
> I've only had the flat donut type things that have cream cheese in them.


 
htc, in the link below is a recipe for Cheese Danish Muffins, plus a few other recipes.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10530


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2005)

cranberry orange for me


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Sierra!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2005)

I picked blueberry, as that's what I prefer, but, I have over 60 different muffin recipes on my HDD.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 3, 2005)

Out of the regularly found variations, my favourite is Blueberry... however I used to work in a cafe which specialized with oatbran based muffins, and among numbers of selections they had "Vanilla Coconut muffins" covered with luscious icing... rather sinful but they were decidedly delicious!!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Cranberry orange for me, too.

Mud, the cream cheese filled are a lot like those black eyed susan cupcakes (or black bottom cupcakes) where there's a dollop of a sweetened cream cheese mixture plopped in the middle of the muffin batter.  The batter bakes up and around the cream cheese making it the filling.  Vrey tasty!


----------



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

urmaniac - would you happen to have the Vanilla Coconut Muffin recipe?

Sierra - love the little spinning smilie!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I picked blueberry but I haven't met a muffin I don't like.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 3, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> urmaniac - would you happen to have the Vanilla Coconut Muffin recipe?
> 
> Sierra - love the little spinning smilie!


 
Regrettably, when I worked in the cafè it was before I got into baking, and although I got involved in just about all the activities in the kitchen I never had the opportunity to actually make the muffins. (it was a chore of our head chef exclusively...)   Recreating these Vanilla coconut muffins has been one of those things I wanted to experiment but never got around to do as yet... when I finally get to do this with a satisfying result, I will make sure to let you guys know!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 3, 2005)

Why isn't *CORN* a choice?


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 3, 2005)

i picked blueberry.  but really, it is the base of the muffin that is important to me... i like bran muffins, and other whole grainy type muffins.  if they are too much like cake, i dont like them as much.  my real favorite is rasberry peach muffins... mmmmm.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 4, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Sierra - love the little spinning smilie!


 
Thanks.  I felt that it was appropriate considering some days I feel like I have been caught in a tornado.


----------



## hirokei (Nov 24, 2005)

such a tough question...... but i chose cranberry orange!! so yummmmy!!! i've never tried making them from scratch tho. only from muffin mixes    if anyone have a good recipe, please share with me! by the way.. is there a good baking cookbook with lots of muffin recipes?! i followed some online recipes and they didnt turn out too great..


----------



## BigDog (Nov 25, 2005)

Hands down blueberry for me. With the crumbled suger on top . . . . . . yum!  

Boxed mix, I think it's a Betty Crocker mix. Maybe Duncan Hines, I dunno.

I'm not much of a baker, so I've never ventured out on my own. Mrs. Big Dog buys the box, which is fine by me.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

Lemon poppyseed deffo! Haven't had one of those in a while.

Cameron


----------



## marmar (Dec 16, 2005)

I chose banana, but mine is really any with  nuts.
I'm a major nut.


----------

